# Is The New Metropolitan Lounge In Chicago Open?



## ? (Jun 15, 2016)

Is the new Chicago Metropolitan Lounge open?


----------



## Ryan (Jun 15, 2016)

Not yet. Likely within the next two weeks.


----------



## mycalpal (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks for the update. Does anyone know if the old Metropolitan Lounge will be available until the new one opens? I will be at Chicago Union station this Friday, 6/17, after I get off the Empire Builder to connect to the Lake Shore.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 15, 2016)

mycalpal said:


> Thanks for the update. Does anyone know if the old Metropolitan Lounge will be available until the new one opens? I will be at Chicago Union station this Friday, 6/17, after I get off the Empire Builder to connect to the Lake Shore.


I'm sure it will be.


----------

